# Setting up a 75G Planted Angel Tank



## dgaddis1 (Nov 30, 2006)

What's up folks. Been a while since I've posted here, but I've been lurking a good bit lately. I'm in the process of setting up a tank I've wanted for a long time: a 75G low light/tech planted angel tank. It'll be a few more weeks before it's up and running, but all in all it's coming along nicely.

I'm building the stand myself, so here's where I'm at. This is my first woodworking project where the result has to look nice enough to go in the living room. 

I started with a plan.









Then I got to building. Top frame and legs.









Attaching the legs to the ends of the stand.









Figuring out where the doors need to go.









Got the skin on.









A look inside - none of the fasteners are carrying the weight of the tank, it all goes from the top frame directly into a leg. Here's a center leg.









Corner.









Trim and one door on. Busted some trim and had to go buy more, so the stand sat like this for a day or so.









Here's the latest, a crappy low light iPhone shot, taken late last night.









So the stand is mostly done, still need to put a "floor" in it, and then lots of sanding and then paint. Thinking of doing an antique like faux finish...we'll see. I'll post updates when I have them, which will likely be after Christmas.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Lookin good. Do yourself a favor and seal the inside also.


----------



## dgaddis1 (Nov 30, 2006)

spotmonster said:


> Lookin good. Do yourself a favor and seal the inside also.


Yep, that's part of the plan, the inside will get painted white.

Did some test painting on some scrap wood this week, really like the antique glaze, it makes it not look so...boring. Tomorrow is finishing the little bit of woodwork, sanding, and primer. Sunday is paint, and possibly the glaze as well, depending on how quickly the paint dries.


----------



## Ingmar1979 (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks like your're off on a great start. Can't wait to see the result.


----------



## dgaddis1 (Nov 30, 2006)

Today was finishing the wood work, lots of sanding, and primer. Tomorrow is paint. As much time as I've spent on the stand at this point...I'm ready to be done with it lol. Happy with how it's going though.









Went ahead and picked up a few angels last week, little bitty fellas, their bodies are about the size of nickels at the moment.


----------



## dgaddis1 (Nov 30, 2006)

The stand is done, but no current pics. Turned out pretty good, I'm happy with it! Also picked up a few more pieces of driftwood, one smaller one and one big one which I'm pretty stoked about. I'll have to trim some off the bottom as it's too tall to fit in the tank. It should help to visually fill in the tank vertically.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

dgaddis1 said:


> The stand is done, but no current pics. Turned out pretty good, I'm happy with it! Also picked up a few more pieces of driftwood, one smaller one and one big one which I'm pretty stoked about. I'll have to trim some off the bottom as it's too tall to fit in the tank. It should help to visually fill in the tank vertically.


Awesome piece man! That will definitely give a great "vertical" look to your tank. I think that's something a lot of us are looking for =D> Stand pics!


----------



## dgaddis1 (Nov 30, 2006)

The stand is done and in place, currently holding the 20G till we can get the 75G.

It's big! :lol: It looks a lot bigger in the room than I thought it would....

I've scratched the plan to use a HOB filter, I need to keep the tank/stand as close to the wall as possible. So, I'm either going to do a DIY sump or use a canister. I have more research to do!

The antique glazed finish looks weird in pics, it looks like the stand is dirty, but in real life it's just a darker brown look.



















Here you can see the antique glaze in the low spots/crevices:


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice job great stand


----------



## Woodworm (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks good,


----------



## dgaddis1 (Nov 30, 2006)

Okay, a long time later, I finally have it all set up.

Stats:
Tank: standard 75G
Lighting: 65W PCF and a 32W T8
Filter: Fluval 406
Heater: Hydor in-line
Plants: not sure on all of them lol. 
-Jungle Val.
-Twisted Val.
-Anubis (variety)
-Java Fern
-Dwarf Sagittaria (sp?)
-Apontogen (sp?)
-Dwarf Lily of some sort
-Everything else came with a 'hardy low light" bundle from AquariumPlants.com not sure what all it is
Fish:
-6 angel fish (silver, gold, black/white marble, double black, zebra lace, and blushing koi)
-8 Columbian tetras
-6 Cory Catfish (3 albino, 3 panda)
-2 Siamese Algae Eaters

As the tank matures I'll add a few more algae eaters (more SAE and a pleco of some sort), but other than that I don't anticipate any changes.

Wide view. Tank isn't centered on the wall so the TV isn't blocked when sitting in the chair to the left of the tank.









Close up.









Another view









End view, you can see all of the angels in this one.









One of the Columbian tetras.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Very nice looking. Glad to see some folks still like what angels do for a tank. In my area the water is generally hard/alkaline and many people are afraid to try anything but the run of the mill African but angels do great.

I would keep in mind how large common pleco get and shy away from them. Have you considered bristlenose or chinese algea eaters? I find them more interesting and they won't overgrow your tank to be a nuisance.


----------



## dgaddis1 (Nov 30, 2006)

PfunMo said:


> Very nice looking. Glad to see some folks still like what angels do for a tank. In my area the water is generally hard/alkaline and many people are afraid to try anything but the run of the mill African but angels do great.
> 
> I would keep in mind how large common pleco get and shy away from them. Have you considered bristlenose or chinese algea eaters? I find them more interesting and they won't overgrow your tank to be a nuisance.


Bristlenose is my #1 choice for sure. They're hard to find around here though, not sure why. Wouldn't mind another variety that is good with algae and doesn't get huge though, there's some interesting variations out there. I will not get a common pleco tho. CAE's are too aggressive and I worry they'll mess with the angels.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Most likely one of those deals where some are, some not. I had one with rainbow cichlids and he was never a problem. He's now in with mbuna and if they leave him alone all is fine. If they want to nip him, he definitely will chase them and let them know not to try that again. I think fish have more ability to learn what fits than we give them credit.


----------



## dgaddis1 (Nov 30, 2006)

Been a while since I posted an update. Everything is well, mostly. Lost the marble angel...he had torn fins ever since we got him, but was always active and ate good. Then one day he was dead. Also lost a panda cory...not sure why. All water parameters are good.

Everyone else is doing great, as are the plants. Added a little bristlenose a few weeks ago, it's growing quickly. Still too small to have any bristles however. Need to get a current picture, it's a cool fish.

Did have a hair algae outbreak that lasted a few days. I was away for the weekend and a week behind on a water change, I guess the nitrates spiked. With the lights off the plants weren't absorbing them like usual (my nitrates are always zero), and this algae took off faster than the SAE pair could keep up. A water change, lights back on schedule, and 12hrs later...the SAE's had completely cleared the tank! Those guys earn their keep.

One my the SAE's, the algae is the spiderweb looking stuff on the plants.









Better look at the algae (the strands extending up off the leaves). All gone in less than 12hrs after I noticed it...amazing. It was everywhere too.









Also added two apple snails. They've shown mating behavior a half dozen times or more, but I never see any eggs...(which I'm fine with!!)



















Now some pics of the angels!

The gold angel is really pretty when the light hits him just right, he's got some pearl coloring.









For some reason the zebra is the most photogenic...I get more clear shots of it than any of the others.


















Zebra and gold together, Columbian tetra in the background.









And I FINALLY got some decent shots of the big silver veil. Looooove the finnage on this guy/gal. This is the same one that is pictured in an earlier post in this thread, all the angels have grown a good bit.


----------



## AulonoKarl (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks nice! I'd love to go back and do a planted angel/tropical tank. That was what I did with my first tank and it was a lot of fun and a very peaceful tank.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Tank looks nice. It appears the Anubias are buried in the substrate. The rhizomes should be clear of the substrate or they will probably rot.


----------



## dgaddis1 (Nov 30, 2006)

BillD said:


> Tank looks nice. It appears the Anubias are buried in the substrate. The rhizomes should be clear of the substrate or they will probably rot.


Thanks! It does look that way, but they're not. The rhizomes are all above the substrate, some do have the roots buried though. Most of my anubis all came from a single plant I bought a few years go. It's slow growing, but it's steady!


----------



## dgaddis1 (Nov 30, 2006)

Updated pics. The snails died...not sure why, probably not getting enough food. Everyone else is doing swimingly.





































The angels are growing a lot!









Most recent close up of the silver veil, didn't have his stripes in full force though.









Added a blue acara. Hopefully he isn't too aggressive....we're keeping a close eye on him.


----------

